# Weedon island/Gandy ramp closed



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

The ramp at Gandy behind I c sharks is closed  I guess they are building a resturant there so now you have to run across the bridge to put in on the tampa side.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

why wouldn't you do that anyway considering how nice the ramp is on the eastside? You can always use the beach ramp on the westside still.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

a ramp across the street is mighty convienent  
now your 5 minutes closer   
              -


----------

